# please help me with my injections!



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

is anyone else doing / done injections in their... erm... backside? i start soon and i'm worried about managing them myself, or DP managing them either, but can't get to clinic everyday - and we have to do it at the weekend anyway.   Just about managed the tummy ones, but these needles look so much worse. Can I use ice to numb after ET, or is it best to avoid getting cold anywhere? we have practiced on an orange!


----------



## Kibsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Jen-v,

I have just started Gestone injections in my bum after my ET on Tuesday.  We got taught by a nurse at our clinic - DH does mine for me although you can do them yourself - in your thigh too.  I know that needle looks horrible but our nurse assured me (and it's true) that as the nerve endings are on the skin it's only the needle going through that hurts once it's in the length of the needle doesn't make it hurt any more than a shorter one.  I have been bruising a bit but I might try to massage the area a bit as that is meant to help.  Ooh, with the gestone I warm it by rubbing the ampoules in my hands first - that helps the liquid go in.

Hope that helps and good luck!  

Kibsy x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

what are the injections? if it's gestone/prontogest/agolutin (progesterone in oil) then they are deep intramuscular injections and need to be done into the upper outer quadrant of the buttock.  you can use ice to numb the area if you wish, you can watch videos on youtube to give you an idea.  if it is this one then massage the site well for a while after the jab to prevent bumps/bruises etc.  i think it's best to stick to the butt really rather than the thigh as that's what is recommended in the BNF.  and lots on here put the vials in our bras for half an hour beforehand to help it warm up a bit

don't worry, it's scary at first but once you get going you'll be fine.

GGx


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks greatgazza and kibsy - its the getting the needle that worries me most - getting my nerve up for the tummy ones takes a while everyday! it helps to know it hopefully won't hurt too much. greatgazza did you manage to do it yourself? I know in the scheme of things, injections are the least of it, but they seem to stress me out everyday. thanks so much for advice, jen-v


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Jen,

I did the injections myself, standing in front of a mirror so I could see what I was doing!

There's a great clip on You Tube of an American lady injecting herself the first time - it gave me a lot of comfort that if she could do it, so could I! I massaged my bum for 10 mins before and after injecting - very little pain and next to no bruises!

Good luck!
Lulu
Xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Sorry for crashing your thread Jen , intramuscular injections suck big time  , my only tip is to bite on a pillow as you do them  
Wow well done Lulu , think i'm gonna have to do my intramuscular injections myself this time too . Don't quite know how though cause last time i had them my mum did them for me and they really really hurt ( Gestone) This time i will be doing prontogest - is this video of the woman on UTube doing intramuscular injections herself  Might have to go and Google .


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

hi jen yes, i did them myself, standing in front of a full length mirror like lulu, and yes free spirit the clip on youtube is the woman doing them herself.  can't remember if you search with 'progesterone injections' or 'progesterone in oil' or something.  i didn't find the jab itself hurt so much it was the soreness and bumps afterwards which some women say they don't have at all which i was so jealous of and amazed by.

GGx


----------



## kfeokt (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi ladies, you could ask the clinic to give you an injection kit- it's like a pen, and you won't see the needle, and it's really easy to use! Or I guess you can check at the pharmacy they shldnt cost too much! Hope it helps!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Personally i find that just getting on and doing it is the best solution for me. I would end up being so wound up if I prelonged it by using an ice pack or something. Just my opinion though. Good luck x x


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all

I'm on my phone so can't check for sure but I think this is the clip I watched 



 (yep, she's injecting herself)

I didn't ice my bum, read somewhere (I think!) that it would make matters worse! I am pretty sure that the combination of warming the gestone in my bra for 10 mins and massaging the injection site for 10 mins before and both bum cheeks for 10 mins afterwards helped disperse the gestone and eased any pain as well as avoiding a lumpy bum!!!

Lulu
Xxx

/links


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks so much to everyone for all the advice and encouragement   I've checked out youtube, and although still scared, think we might manage it - will just need to be a bit braver. Hey Freespirit - so glad to have an injection buddy on this FET cycle! jen-v


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some of the single women who could do it to themselves would go to their practice nurse daily, and at weekends the district nurse. If you can't do it dint get in a panic take your prescription, drugs etc to a walk in centre /a&e and try will help you., or pop back to your clinic.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi JJ1 - I'm going to be using agolutin this time round - and mum's not too keen on doing the jabs - nor me to self inject .. Would a&e or a drop in still inject a pio that's not recognised in the UK??  Strange question I know ... Going to ask my cousin who's an ODP if she wouldn't mind...


Thank you


Mini xx


----------



## jen-v (Jul 7, 2011)

... and another question, do you think A&E / GP practice etc would help if we are self funding? Probably would if I was crying and pathetic, but maybe not everyday! Its good to have a back-up plan - thanks for the idea


----------



## lulu72 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all

For what it's worth,I'd say give it a go - I really didn't think I'd be able to do it, the thing that really spurred me on was the flexibility of doing it myself vs depending on someone else - and it's a GREAT feeling when you've conquered that horrid needle!!! 

Good luck 
Lulu
Xxx


----------

